# How Long To Charge A Set Of 6 Volt Batteries?



## GoVols

I have had my two new 6 Volt golf cart batteries on the charger for 6 hours now. The ammeter needle on the charger has not moved off the 8 amps it showed when I hooked them up. (Since I have a 12 volt charger, the 6V batteries are hooked together in series, and the + side of the charger is on the positive post of one battery, while the - side of the charger is attached to the negative post of the other battery.)

Before I started, the batteries measured 12.51 volts, so they certainly need a good charge. What should I expect after 6 hours on a standard Sears 10 amp, 12 Volt charger? So far, I've seen no change.


----------



## Scrib

Not sure how long it will take, but pop a cap off and see if there's any bubbling going on (there should be).


----------



## Ghosty

12.51 volt charge from two 6 volts in series is about 93% charged....

so i am not sure what you mean by them needing a good charge ... sounds like its almost there already

if you have not done so already i suggest that you read

lighter side of batteries


----------



## CamperAndy

You will need to get an at rest VDC reading after you take them off charge but if the charger you have is a simple single stage charger you may not see the amp meter drop.


----------



## GoVols

OK, after 24 hours rest the batteries (in series) measure 12.91 volts! I'm perplexed as to why my Sears automatic charger would not show full charge; the ammeter never moved off 8 amps. Here is the charger: Sears Automatic 2/10/50 amp charger.

I would think two 6V batts in series would be seen simply as another 12V battery to the charger. The charger worked just fine with my single 12V battery last time I charged it. Any ideas? Now that I've got the 6 volts, I don't want to cook them if the charger doesn't know when to shut off or show full charge.

Anyone else have problems charging a set of 6Vs with a 12V charger?


----------



## bentpixel

[quote Sears Automatic 2/10/50 amp charger [/quote]

Maybe I'm confused but I've been read so much about batteries this week I think I'm over charged.









The WFCO convertor has a much better charger for your deep cycle batteries.

http://www.wfcoelectronics.com/docs/manual...55%20Manual.pdf

and there are better charges than WFCO.









Your are correct that the series connection makes them "look" like a 12v batt. but the deep cycle constuction needs a different charge controller than a starter/hybrid batt.


----------



## GoVols

Question for all the 6 Volt battery users out there:

Do you charge your 6V set, tied in series, with your 12V charger, or do you charge each battery separately with a 6V charger? Is your charger a standard automatic charger you would use on a typical 12V battery? If you use a 12V charger, does the ammeter show you full charge when done?

I'm trying to determine if I need a new(different) charger since the ammeter on my automatic 12V charger I have doesn't seem to work with the 6V set.

HELP PLEASE!


----------



## Sluggo54

GoVols said:


> Question for all the 6 Volt battery users out there:
> 
> Do you charge your 6V set, tied in series, with your 12V charger, or do you charge each battery separately with a 6V charger? Is your charger a standard automatic charger you would use on a typical 12V battery? If you use a 12V charger, does the ammeter show you full charge when done?
> 
> I'm trying to determine if I need a new(different) charger since the ammeter on my automatic 12V charger I have doesn't seem to work with the 6V set.
> 
> HELP PLEASE!


Middle Tennessee, I use a Vector smart charger (2/10/20/40amp) plus 100 amp starter. I found it on the net for about fifty bucks. It works super; charges the two 6V in series just fine. As for how long - depends on where they started. The longest it ever took was when I first got them, added distilled water, and charged them. Took about an hour and a half.

HAM FESTIVAL, CADIZ, KY, THREE WEEKS!

Sluggo


----------



## N7OQ

My 10 amp charger takes a long time to just charge a group 24, 12 battery when it is low. Some times it takes 24 hours, I use a hygrometer and when it is at 100% charge, my charger is at 2 to 3 amps.

I plan to buy a 20 to 25 amp charger when I switch to the 6 volt batteries, one that that automatically adjusts to a trickle charge and will float the batteries after they are charged.


----------



## Yianni

I switched over to 6 volt but have not been out to try them yet.
I spoke to a guy that works at a golf cart dealer near me and he said you really need to zap those 6 volt batteries with more than 10 amps. He said there is a lot of lead in there and you need a "gas station style charger" for them.
Sams has a charger that is auto and goes to 25 amps and 75 for starting. It's about $43.00.
I think I will give it a try.
Good luck,
Lou


----------

